
Ask HN: How Did You Get Out of Tech and What Are You Doing Now? - DyslexicAtheist
After spending 20+ years in software and SW related management positions I&#x27;m am wondering how others have moved to a new (neighboring) industry and how they broke into their new role. What do you do in your new role and why has your background in Tech made you a great fit for whatever it is you do now?
======
Meph504
If you learn traditional management techniques and understand fully project
management, a lot of time those skills transfer to a lot of industries, you
giving up a big advantage in industry experience and will likely want to
rapidly ramp that up for any industry you want to move to.

I did this, I regretted it, and went back to tech, but it did make me
reevaluate why I wanted to leave, and focused on finding a job that limited
those issues.

------
mooreds
What do you define as a neighboring industry?

What Color is Your Parachute has a lot to say for job seekers looking to move
into a different industry and may be worth a read.

